
The Big Sleep (2013) - fern12
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/12/09/the-big-sleep-2
======
canjobear
I remember reading this in 2013. Does anyone know what became of the drug
they're talking about?

~~~
fern12
This is the backstory of Belsomra.

------
hprotagonist
for what it's worth, if i really _need_ to go to sleep i usually vape a small
bowl about an hour before bedtime. When recreational shops open near me, i'll
switch to dosed edibles.

I'm not big on the "it's natural so it has to be great" bandwagon, but CBD-
heavy strains of cannabis are really properly good at knocking me out.

~~~
randycupertino
Trazodone works like a charm for me. Knocks me right out. I take it 1x a week
when I want to catch up.

~~~
pizza
i've never had dreams of such vivacity, memorability and duration as when i'd
been prescribed trazodone. it almost made up for the grogginess the following
morning.. :P

------
Nomentatus
Darkness - real darkness, meaning you can't see the back of your hand, at
exactly the same times every day.

I'm old, been through lots, never taken a sleeping pill since adopting this
habit decades ago and can't imagine why people do. Before that, ridiculously
bad insomnia.

I've lost sleep 'cause I didn't take a pain pill now and then.

------
Filligree
Detailed stories are one thing, but the journalist here didn't need to follow
all the rules of fiction writing. Narrative summary is actually _fine_. Please
tell, don't show.

Does anyone want to summarise what the article says?

~~~
digitalzombie
It's a story about a drug company that is trying to unseat the current most
popular sleeping drug.

They went to the FDA process twice. At the end of the article the FDA is only
approving 10mm dosage of the drug which is just as effective as placebo and
that if the patient get no effect then doctor can prescribe higher dosage.

The drug company wants to go back and get approve at the higher starting
dosage because starting at 10mm is stupid and would make user think their drug
is ineffective.

I actually like the story, I just interned from FDA and am taking survival
analysis right now and it's pretty nice to get a clear view of everything and
history of sleeping drug and the mindset of FDA and the Drug company.

